# Suche Importeur



## mileh11 (14. Januar 2012)

Kenn hier jemand zufällig den importeur Lapierre für Deutschland


Gruß


----------



## Freizeit-biker (16. Januar 2012)

Kennst du Frau Google? Lapierre Deutschland: 
1. Treffer
http://www.velobiz.de/Datenbank/Unternehmen/Anzeige/1215/Lapierre-Deutschland.aspx

Es gibt in Deutschland aber ein Fachhändlernetz. Und 2 richtig engagierte Händler sind hier im Forum unterwegs. 

Bikedude001
und 
Papa Midnight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

